# Barking Show!!



## Andy b 1

sooo who is going to the barking reptile show in barking, London? 


i am!!!  

i should be going with hippydan and pixie bex so look out for me, knowing me il be all over bendigo :lol2:


and what are you hoping to get there?


----------



## penfold

*show*

im going got a table:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

penfold said:


> im going got a table:2thumb:


me too


----------



## Andy b 1

ooo gonna be fun meeting everyone  i only saw athravan last year at basildon show


----------



## cornmorphs

Andy b 1 said:


> ooo gonna be fun meeting everyone  i only saw athravan last year at basildon show


well there will be loads of mods there year.. parrrytaaaaay


----------



## Andy b 1

and a big piss up in the pub after? 

im hoping to bring back an 08 hatched either milk snake or corn and maybe just maybe a scorpion


----------



## cornmorphs

yeah, might work out a closer one as it was a lolong way for the non drivers.
m,ight have to ask locals, see which harvester is a good one.


----------



## carpy

yea i will come along for a laugh if ive got nothing else on - when is it again?


----------



## cornmorphs

carpy said:


> yea i will come along for a laugh if ive got nothing else on - when is it again?


4/5 july, whichever is the saturday mate


----------



## Andy b 1

Are pleased to announce a
Reptile Fair at
*Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex*

On 05*th July 2008*

Open to the public from 10am to 3pm
Entry: Adults £1 
Children 50p
(Under 5’s free)

Private Breeders selling *Captive Bred* livestock
Commercial Traders selling *Dry Goods*

*NO* sales to anyone under 16 unless accompanied by an adult

For enquiries on tables e-mail:

[email protected]

£20 per 6ft table length
Electricity available


----------



## Andy b 1

cornmorphs said:


> yeah, might work out a closer one as it was a lolong way for the non drivers.
> m,ight have to ask locals, see which harvester is a good one.


yeah well worth a piss up il probs bring my own vodka :lol2:


----------



## dazdaraz

i wud b goin but i gotta wrk that day :bash:
n i get sundays of aswell (gay)

i think all the others r too far for me aswell
bloody hell no luck for me 


daz


----------



## cornmorphs

Andy b 1 said:


> yeah well worth a piss up il probs bring my own vodka :lol2:


there will be that many of us, they wont even notice mate


----------



## cornmorphs

dazdaraz said:


> i wud b goin but i gotta wrk that day :bash:
> n i get sundays of aswell (gay)
> 
> i think all the others r too far for me aswell
> bloody hell no luck for me
> 
> 
> daz


shame mate, ,ore the merrier


----------



## Andy b 1

well bendigo's going aswell :mf_dribble: :lol2:
well worth a go aswell :razz:


----------



## cornmorphs

Andy b 1 said:


> well bendigo's going aswell :mf_dribble: :lol2:
> well worth a go aswell :razz:


cool.
i guess we need to start lookjing at a local list of suitable pubs, there will be quite afew kids with us.. so a nice garden like every year will do please lol


----------



## Bar1

penfold what you sellin on your table??


----------



## Athravan

Andy b 1 said:


> ooo gonna be fun meeting everyone  i only saw athravan last year at basildon show


You didn't say hi and I don't believe you saw me at all because I'd never posted a pic online back then and the only person who knew me who was there was Nigel :lol2:


----------



## Trice

Athravan said:


> You didn't say hi and I don't believe you saw me at all because I'd never posted a pic online back then and the only person who knew me who was there was Nigel :lol2:


 
Yeah.. You wouldnt even show yourself to me!
I saw quite a few people at both barking and basildon shows last year.
Said hi to most of them.

Nige, i'd rather do the show meet closer to barking.
Although, always got space in my car to take people if people need a lift.

The Hornchurch train station (near the usual meet) is on the same train line as barking. It's only a few stops (for those who dont drive)

But yeah. i'll be going to barking show!
just over a month left!


----------



## penfold

*barking*



Bar1 said:


> penfold what you sellin on your table??


im not 100%sure yet but baby hog islands baby fat tails baby leopard gecos maybe some adult milks probably some corns and random other bits


----------



## bendigo

wooooooo im going! if you say hi to me point out were ur from as otherwise i get confused, also dont come up behind me and i startle easily lol

i will come pub afterwards but i think i will have to take drink donations as i will be poor


----------



## Paul Chase

Athravan said:


> You didn't say hi and I don't believe you saw me at all because I'd never posted a pic online back then and the only person who knew me who was there was Nigel :lol2:


I see you there too :Na_Na_Na_Na:, but not nigel i think he was at his mother-in-laws that day.


----------



## Ally

I think I'll be there?! Someone else was sorting my tables out for me!
If it's all ok then I'll have two tables of dry goods (ExoTerra ZooMed etc) at great prices and a few bits and bobs of livestock. My baby leos and a few other things I guess.

And if he's up for it, my male Leatherback Beardie will be there for people to have a look, to help all those undecided people decide whether they like them or not!


----------



## Grakky

I'm going now...persuaded the OH that we should get the train, so wheeeeeeey


----------



## wohic

I will be there, just as a buyer though, I was too later for a table this year , serves me right though for umming and ahhing over it 

look out for the 'wohic' t shirt and come and say hi. I may look like i bite but i am a pussy cat really :lol2:


I will be on the look out for house snakes, a female hog island boa and tempting geckos :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Paul Chase said:


> I see you there too :Na_Na_Na_Na:, but not nigel i think he was at his mother-in-laws that day.


nah i was at the last 3 shows i think


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

I'm going as a spectator ONLY! 

I've spent enough already this year, so just going to have a look!


----------



## Athravan

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> I'm going as a spectator ONLY!
> 
> I've spent enough already this year, so just going to have a look!


I say that every time but still come home with something...


----------



## gargoyle1980

I will be there again this year. I may post a pic up so if you see me say hi! Not sure what I'll be buying this year, but I have spare vivs.......


----------



## Paul Chase

cornmorphs said:


> nah i was at the last 3 shows i think


The original person said they saw kristy at basildon


----------



## cornmorphs

Paul Chase said:


> The original person said they saw kristy at basildon


eh? ah i must hav missed something lol


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Might be getting the train to this, me, my cousin, who recently joined on here, and his friend from work that is also on here, are all looking at coming : victory:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

Athravan said:


> I say that every time but still come home with something...


 
That's why I'm leaving all forms of currency at home! :lol2:


----------



## biglad52002

ill be there as im in london that weekend so it should be good ill make a badge so you all know who to abuse lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles

I think I am going to this one.......5th July?

See you there Big Boy


----------



## bloodcorn

biglad52002 said:


> ill be there as im in london that weekend so it should be good ill make a badge so you all know who to abuse lol


You and you're badges lol


----------



## Sid.lola

I'm going! If I've sorted myself out by then I'll be after a children's python. If not then I'd better leave my money at home!!!


----------



## madaboutreptiles

biglad52002 said:


> ill be there as im in london that weekend so it should be good ill make a badge so you all know who to abuse lol


i dont need a badge........short fat bald bloke with a big nose......see easy....


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> i dont need a badge........short fat bald bloke with a big nose......see easy....


If you're short what am I :lol2:


----------



## biglad52002

oh have u turned into nige lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles

neminf said:


> If you're short what am I :lol2:


 
Shorter.......:lol2:



biglad52002 said:


> oh have u turned into nige lol


 
No...he's Ginge.......:lol2:


----------



## Daredevil

I might be going although i'm not looking to buy anything... just have a look around...


----------



## madaboutreptiles

bradhollands999 said:


> I might be going although i'm not looking to buy anything... just have a look around...


me too.....just looking.............


----------



## Daredevil

:lol2::lol2: It didn't work last year... might this year though...


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> me too.....just looking.............


you and not buying don't really go together :whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

neminf said:


> you and not buying don't really go together :whistling2:


 
You sound just like the wife...............:lol2:

But I will admit I do have a seriuous reptile addiction problem.....:flrt:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> You sound just like the wife...............:lol2:
> 
> But I will admit I do have a seriuous reptile addiction problem.....:flrt:


Yeah us women are all the same.......................

..........always right : victory:

and I've got the same problem :whistling2:


----------



## lottus321

Any one taking any chameleons? I am also going to try control myself at this one but may not happen!


----------



## wohic

I will have a few baby yemens 


(as i have a table now !!!! )


----------



## Andy b 1

wohic, bryoney( bendigo ) might buy one of your yemens cos her and her mum really want one lol

how much are you selling them for?


----------



## wohic

Andy b 1 said:


> wohic, bryoney( bendigo ) might buy one of your yemens cos her and her mum really want one lol
> 
> how much are you selling them for?


 £30 ..... and they will be well grown on at 8 weeks old .


----------



## Renfield

I'm going to the Barking show too because I'm primarily looking for 3 or 4 Female Morph Beardies, Anybody selling any there please?


----------



## lottus321

Long shot but is anyone passing barnsley on there way to the show?


----------



## monitorfan666

am actually gonna miss barking this year am going to see iron maiden so not all bad haha


----------



## hogboy

Anyone planning to Have Supergiants or Giant leos at the show ?


----------



## el_phantasmo

Hoorah!

I'm the workmate of Shadow Eyed's cousin. Think we're getting the train down. Just gotta resist the urge to buy too much. Though another Royal or a BCI ... maybe corns ... or a Bosc if available. Gah!

Must not create a mental shopping list already! :bash:

:lol2:

Feel free to say ello! Pierced and tattooed but not at all scarey, especially if you're cute, leggy and bring me beer or cake!!! :flrt:


----------



## tinkrebel

I'm trying to talk my other half into taking me, but he ain't into reps, and is a stubborn bugger to get to do anything I want. Its also my son's 15th birthday but I have a feeling he's at his dads that weekend, so I can't be blamed for dragging him to a rep show for his birthday.


----------



## Shiori

I shall be there, also like many others not planning on buying anything, but i know i will probably end up seeing soemthing that i want to take home. 
Trying to con Neil into driving me as well so i can have a few drinks in the pub after.


----------



## Andy b 1

el_phantasmo said:


> if you're cute, leggy and bring me beer or cake!!! :flrt:


im cute, leggy and il bring you anything you want :flrt:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## el_phantasmo

Andy b 1 said:


> im cute, leggy and il bring you anything you want :flrt:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Aw, damnit. Didn't specify female did I? :blush:

Thats whatcha get for sneaking onto the web at work!!! :lol2:


----------



## byglady

Should have giants, do have supergiant eggs in the incubator but dont think they will be ready by the Barking show?

Are you going to any other shows? pm if you like


----------



## leejay

i will be there looking for female corns that will breed next year i have a few males that need loving


----------



## Opheodrys

I'm going hopefully


----------



## Grakky

tinkrebel said:


> I'm trying to talk my other half into taking me, but he ain't into reps, and is a stubborn bugger to get to do anything I want. Its also my son's 15th birthday but I have a feeling he's at his dads that weekend, so I can't be blamed for dragging him to a rep show for his birthday.


 
Tink! come with meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## AuntyLizard

Let us know where we are meeting up after... Mark and I will be bringing Mask of sanity and hopefully kellybee (gan1).

Liz


----------



## sparky1510

*barking show*

i will be goin hopefully and gettin me first snake must try and get the kids looked after:2thumb:there a nightmare lmao plus the OH aint to keep on reptiles lol shud be fun


----------



## The Fool

Watch your possessions in Barking & Dagenham.

Filthy bunch we are.


----------



## Trice

Goat said:


> Watch your possessions in Barking & Dagenham.
> 
> Filthy bunch we are.


Fancy coming mate? More than welcome to come in my crappile that i call a car.
And come to the meet


----------



## dontmugmeoff

B and D is a safe as anywhere else, dont you know


----------



## NBLADE

dontmugmeoff said:


> B and D is a safe as anywhere else, dont you know


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

:lol2: im wearing zip up pockets that day trice might go through my pockets otherwise


----------



## el_phantasmo

Anyone taking babie beardies with 'em? Just wondering on prices and stuff, trying to get another viv sorted now in time but also have people nearby who have lil'uns that'll be ready at the end of June!

Shout up or PM me if you're going with any!


----------



## wohic

el_phantasmo said:


> Anyone taking babie beardies with 'em? Just wondering on prices and stuff, trying to get another viv sorted now in time but also have people nearby who have lil'uns that'll be ready at the end of June!
> 
> Shout up or PM me if you're going with any!


 
I will have a few baby vittikins, they will be £35 each


----------



## NBLADE

i'll have a few baby bd's for sale, at 35 each.


----------



## el_phantasmo

Vits and BDs! Gah!

May have to purchase another viv. Or get one of each. Hmmm.

Are they old enough to sex yet guys? Just thinking I could house them together for a bit if young, or ideally 2 females.


----------



## Andy b 1

im nw looking for either a milk snake OR a boa with full setup


----------



## Grakky

ma plans are

BD for the OH

couple of ''worms'' (aka corns) for moi

and maaaaaaaybe a royal or hoggie. depending on funding.


----------



## ogawa only

i'm going , cant wait to get my collection up and running again :2thumb:
steve


----------



## NBLADE

Grakky said:


> ma plans are
> 
> BD for the OH
> 
> couple of ''worms'' (aka corns) for moi
> 
> and maaaaaaaybe a royal or hoggie. depending on funding.


hmm, i'll have corns, royals and bd's :whistling2:


and to who asked, no sorry not old enough to sex yet


----------



## Grakky

NBLADE said:


> hmm, i'll have corns, royals and bd's :whistling2:
> 
> 
> and to who asked, no sorry not old enough to sex yet


haha get down boy :whip:


lawl...


how old are the beardies? I can't member if I asked you this or you said already on emesen?


----------



## NBLADE

Grakky said:


> haha get down boy :whip:
> 
> 
> lawl...
> 
> 
> how old are the beardies? I can't member if I asked you this or you said already on emesen?


 
they will be 3 months at the time of the show


----------



## wohic

el_phantasmo said:


> Vits and BDs! Gah!
> 
> May have to purchase another viv. Or get one of each. Hmmm.
> 
> Are they old enough to sex yet guys? Just thinking I could house them together for a bit if young, or ideally 2 females.


the vittikins will be 9/ 10 weeks at time of show, and not sexable, sorry.



I will also have a few yemen chameleons, possibly a blue tongued skink, a female yearling costal x jungle carpet, a couple of crested geckos, some books and second hand equipment


----------



## kingsnake

I'll have a female corn, a female tangerine and a male honduran for sale.
We will also have an Animal creche available this year.


----------



## White_raven666

Im going this year. 10 times better than the basildon show. Im on the look out for little geckos or maybe a female crestie although FAT chance of that.


----------



## Andy b 1

yeah i went to the basildon show aswell


----------



## wohic

White_raven666 said:


> Im going this year. 10 times better than the basildon show. Im on the look out for little geckos or maybe a female crestie although FAT chance of that.


 
you never know your luck


----------



## Steve

Is anyone going to be kind enough to bring me a female coastal carpet python to Barking? If so beer is most definitely on me: victory:


----------



## wohic

Steve said:


> Is anyone going to be kind enough to bring me a female coastal carpet python to Barking? If so beer is most definitely on me: victory:


 
coastal x jungle do you ?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

I dont suppose anyone is taking an adult female butter Motley to barking???


----------



## ip3kid

I'll probly be going  on the look out for a nice Leo, btw is it Rep's only or is there Amphibs too?


----------



## kingsnake

We have about 3 sellers bringing amphibs along


----------



## milly

im going but on my own lol


----------



## tinkrebel

I think I've managed to persuade my other half to drive me there. He's going paragliding the day before (my valentines present for him) so unless he's floated off somewhere over the English channel, or stuck up a hill somewhere in East Sussex we should be going.


----------



## Mark75

I'll be going this year too.

Was ok last year and the meet up after was great.


----------



## Andy b 1

:up:.


----------



## Grakky

tinkrebel said:


> I think I've managed to persuade my other half to drive me there. He's going paragliding the day before (my valentines present for him) so unless he's floated off somewhere over the English channel, or stuck up a hill somewhere in East Sussex we should be going.


 

wanna give me a lift? :whistling2:



:lol2:


----------



## tinkrebel

Grakky said:


> wanna give me a lift? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:


possibly can do, if you don't mind going with 2 old farts and a lil one!


----------



## Trice

I'll definitely be at the meet! even though it's my dads birthday!


----------



## tinkrebel

Trice said:


> I'll definitely be at the meet! even though it's my dads birthday!


Its my son's 15th birthday that day, but he's gonna be at his dads anyway.


----------



## el_phantasmo

Well, me and Someboy153 are definately going, and he said eariler his cousin had confirmed now, so thats us three!

Couldn't make the Donny show, but are people doing the RFUK badge/sticker thing again?


----------



## Trice

You lot should definately make sure to come to the meet after right? Right? good :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Andy b 1

i am 

ps my updated list for pets that i want from the rep show is now one snake and EITHER 2 inverts or 1 leopard gecko


----------



## Grakky

tinkrebel said:


> possibly can do, if you don't mind going with 2 old farts and a lil one!



hmm...

I'd be well up for it!

although I have a tag along (bloomin fiance) 

so there probably ain't room. d'oh.


----------



## tinkrebel

Grakky said:


> hmm...
> 
> I'd be well up for it!
> 
> although I have a tag along (bloomin fiance)
> 
> so there probably ain't room. d'oh.


I'll see if I can get someone to look after my lil one, cos he'd be a pain in the arse all day, wanting to grab everything, and if I can there's not a problem with giving you and your other half a lift.


----------



## freekygeeky

me graham and my rother are gogin to try to get to this one, never been to this show before, whats it like? big small? (basildon size?) what is normally for sale there?


----------



## Andy b 1

Grakky said:


> although I have a tag along (bloomin fiance)


get rid of him :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Athravan

freekygeeky said:


> me graham and my rother are gogin to try to get to this one, never been to this show before, whats it like? big small? (basildon size?) what is normally for sale there?


It's a very similar size to Basildon but it's over two floors so it looks small as you go in but there is a 2nd floor. Parking isn't as good as Basildon but I think it's a little easier to find and is more central. As for what's available much the same stuff I would imagine, a lot of breeders who go to Basildon go to Barking too. I have to admit I bought a lot more at Basildon last year than Barking.

Not 100% sure if we're going to make it at the moment as it's a long drive, and after Doncaster I'm just not sure if I'm up for another long show.


----------



## freekygeeky

thank you!
we will probably go then. thank you for your help, its about 1.5 / 2 hours to go so not too bad, and if its not great,we can go to ikea on the way home!!



Athravan said:


> It's a very similar size to Basildon but it's over two floors so it looks small as you go in but there is a 2nd floor. Parking isn't as good as Basildon but I think it's a little easier to find and is more central. As for what's available much the same stuff I would imagine, a lot of breeders who go to Basildon go to Barking too. I have to admit I bought a lot more at Basildon last year than Barking.
> 
> Not 100% sure if we're going to make it at the moment as it's a long drive, and after Doncaster I'm just not sure if I'm up for another long show.


----------



## poizon

i am going, though i havnt been on train before so i may get a bit lost :lol2: (i have such a terrible sense of direction lol)


----------



## Trice

poizon said:


> i am going, though i havnt been on train before so i may get a bit lost :lol2: (i have such a terrible sense of direction lol)


Chelmsford to Shenfield
Shenfield to Chadwell heath
Cross Chadwell heath station road.
Get on 62 bus there to Barking.
Not sure where exactly the bus stop for it is though.


----------



## Grakky

tinkrebel said:


> I'll see if I can get someone to look after my lil one, cos he'd be a pain in the arse all day, wanting to grab everything, and if I can there's not a problem with giving you and your other half a lift.


 
awwww Tink! you're an actual LEGEND!

at first I was just kidding arooond, but I think we may be on to something here.... :no1:


Andy b 1 said:


> get rid of him :lol2::lol2:


yeh...just so you can attack me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Superbuzz3

I'm going....will be the first show I've been to, I cant wait.....just gonna make sure I leave my wallet and all traces of money at home....otherwise I'll be re-mortgaging the house:lol2:


----------



## Zodiac

Superbuzz3 said:


> I'm going....will be the first show I've been to, I cant wait.....


same! :2thumb:


----------



## SSamm

I will be going with Anthony.

Will be bringing any snakes people are intrested in buying too.


----------



## poizon

Trice said:


> Chelmsford to Shenfield
> Shenfield to Chadwell heath
> Cross Chadwell heath station road.
> Get on 62 bus there to Barking.
> Not sure where exactly the bus stop for it is though.


cor blimey, cheers hun, you just saved me a job :lol2:

you know i thought it was within walking distance for some reason, from the station, well not much of a chance me getting lost now :lol2:


----------



## byglady

its quite an easy route from the station honestly


----------



## Andy b 1

poizon, me and pixie bex and dan are going to the show on the train aswell, more than welcome to get lost with us aswell :lol2:


----------



## Renfield

I think we are driving over, just in case I find some nice Beardies :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

ive got to be careful of what i buy because my mum is saying she will put anything not cute or too big in a pet shop sooooo only a lep gecko and an invert for me


----------



## Trice

poizon said:


> cor blimey, cheers hun, you just saved me a job :lol2:
> 
> you know i thought it was within walking distance for some reason, from the station, well not much of a chance me getting lost now :lol2:



Thing is, Barking station is on a different line to the chelmsford-shenfield one. I think if you wanted to get off at barking station you'd have to:

Chelmsford to shenfield
shenfield to Stratford
Stratford to barking

But i think it'd be better to get the 62 at chadwell heath.

The show is opposite a round-a-bout type thing that has Lidls shop in the middle of it.


----------



## Vase

So what sort of prices are the reps at these sort of shows? How much cheaper are things on average? 

Never been to a show before so it gives me an idea of what to expect.


----------



## ratboy

Vase said:


> So what sort of prices are the reps at these sort of shows? How much cheaper are things on average?
> 
> Never been to a show before so it gives me an idea of what to expect.


About the same as a private sale from here.


----------



## Andy b 1

yeah get loads of cheap corns and lep geckos


----------



## poizon

Andy b 1 said:


> poizon, me and pixie bex and dan are going to the show on the train aswell, more than welcome to get lost with us aswell :lol2:


:lol2: cheers hun, least i wont e alone in my lostities





Trice said:


> Thing is, Barking station is on a different line to the chelmsford-shenfield one. I think if you wanted to get off at barking station you'd have to:
> 
> Chelmsford to shenfield
> shenfield to Stratford
> Stratford to barking
> 
> But i think it'd be better to get the 62 at chadwell heath.
> 
> The show is opposite a round-a-bout type thing that has Lidls shop in the middle of it.


ah i see what you mean, well lucky your here to give us the tip off, sounds much better your way thats for sure :2thumb:


----------



## MistressSofie

cornmorphs said:


> 4/5 july, whichever is the saturday mate


Bloody typical it's my brothers 9th Birthday and i have to throw him a party.
AHH so wanted to go :rant2::rant2:


----------



## chris_wade

ill be going from leicester and have some spare seats in the car if anyone wants to join in.


----------



## Moosey

me and venemous poison should be coming, coming from birmingham if anyone wants a lift!

Oooohh chris!! i'll have to jump on you if i see you, so be prepared!


----------



## dmrich

Am probably going - and will be my first ever show! My main interests are Frogs, Toads, Chameleons and Mantids - will there be many of these for sale or mainly corns, beardies and geckos?

Will be going via train on the Fenchurch street line as venue seems to be just around corner from station.


----------



## dmrich

PS Would love to pick up some more Reeds frogs if there are any at the show!?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

MissMoose said:


> me and venemous poison should be coming, coming from birmingham if anyone wants a lift!
> 
> Oooohh chris!! i'll have to jump on you if i see you, so be prepared!


 
See you there MM...........:2thumb:


----------



## Moosey

Palmanda said:


> See you there MM...........:2thumb:


yay!!! pm me a pic of you so i can run up and jump on you if i see you!


----------



## madaboutreptiles

MissMoose said:


> yay!!! pm me a pic of you so i can run up and jump on you if i see you!


 
NOOOOO.....you will have to guess?.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## The Fool

poizon said:


> ah i see what you mean, well lucky your here to give us the tip off, sounds much better your way thats for sure :2thumb:


Get a train which stops at Romford, and switch for a train that goes to Upminster via Emerson Park. You can then either get the C2C to Barking, or the Underground, maximum journey of about 25 mins


----------



## byglady

just thought you might find it easier to get a number 5 from romford into barking, if you get off the stop after the station opposite the "brewery tap" might have a new name now, then you can walk straight to the venue, its all on the same road. 

personally i would think that is the most direct route


----------



## byglady

sorry just a quick question, will people be wearing stickers with their rfuk names on them at the show, as some did at doncaster


----------



## Moosey

Palmanda said:


> NOOOOO.....you will have to guess?.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


ohh but im bad at that, and i cant just jump on EVERYONE til i find someone that shouts "get off me moose!"


ooooh, is the sexy mr Goat coming?

(cba to trawl through the backlog)


----------



## The Fool

Sexy i am not, but coming i likely shall be


----------



## Moosey

Goat said:


> Sexy i am not, but coming i likely shall be


well i think you're a hottie, in a metal kind of way


----------



## bloodcorn

MissMoose said:


> ohh but im bad at that, and i cant just jump on EVERYONE til i find someone that shouts "get off me moose!"
> 
> 
> ooooh, is the sexy mr Goat coming?
> 
> (cba to trawl through the backlog)


You didn't seem to have a problem at Hamm :lol2:

I know who you are Palmanda :whistling2:, so I'll see you there :2thumb:


----------



## Paul Chase

MissMoose said:


> yay!!! pm me a pic of you so i can run up and jump on you if i see you!


You should know him you were chatting to him at the hamm show.:Na_Na_Na_Na:. He was the short fat bawld guy on your bus, oh but then there were several that fit that description :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Paul Chase said:


> You should know him you were chatting to him at the hamm show.:Na_Na_Na_Na:. He was the short fat bawld guy on your bus, oh but then there were several that fit that description :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
I was going to keep that a secret..........Moosey will know me when I sneak up and pinch her bum........:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Paul Chase said:


> You should know him you were chatting to him at the hamm show.:Na_Na_Na_Na:. He was the short fat bawld guy on your bus, oh but then there were several that fit that description :lol2::lol2::lol2:


shut it you inbred git :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

cornmorphs said:


> shut it you inbred git :lol2:


Aye...watch it we are cousins or uncles or brothers......something like that anyway...........:lol2::lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Palmanda said:


> Aye...watch it we are cousins or uncles or brothers......something like that anyway...........:lol2::lol2:


i thought you were twins?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

cornmorphs said:


> i thought you were twins?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Could be worse...........could be.....


GINGE!!!!!


----------



## Moosey

neminf said:


> You didn't seem to have a problem at Hamm :lol2:


how rude!



Paul Chase said:


> You should know him you were chatting to him at the hamm show.:Na_Na_Na_Na:. He was the short fat bawld guy on your bus, oh but then there were several that fit that description :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
ohhhhhhhhhh!!!! i know who he is noowww!!! (i think haha there were a few who fit that description that stuck together all weekend)


----------



## fatbloke

*...*

im going im going cant wait need to spend sum doller 


well up 4 a few points after too :devil:


----------



## Andy b 1

ive got £55 to spend so far... im guurrd


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Andy b 1 said:


> ive got £55 to spend so far... im guurrd


You are doing better than me......I will have to ask the missis for some pocket money........:notworthy:


----------



## poizon

Goat said:


> Get a train which stops at Romford, and switch for a train that goes to Upminster via Emerson Park. You can then either get the C2C to Barking, or the Underground, maximum journey of about 25 mins


 
i looked it up and its actually a lot simpler than that, train to liver pool stret, then to fenchurch, then to barking, so only two trains to get there. and the station is only like a 2 min walk to the show, nice and easy


----------



## exoticsandtropics

WE'RE GOING. 

with plenty of discounts like brand new faunarium flats from £2.00 and such and such uv bulbs from £4.00 bargains to be had.
see you there.

also any one know if there is going to be much in the way of beetles/ grubs there?


----------



## Andy b 1

eeek!!! how big are the faunariums?

and your ebay shop doesnt work


----------



## fatbloke

*...*



Andy b 1 said:


> ive got £55 to spend so far... im guurrd


 wanna have at least 300 :devil:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

that is the flat faunarium range. not the tall ones. try the link now should take you to my shop


----------



## cornmorphs

fatbloke said:


> wanna have at least 300 :devil:


dont we all mate lol.. sure i 'll end up buying something there too


----------



## rachel132002

I have no money to take lol weeeee but i'll probably do the mummm pleaaseee i'll get cash out after - silly lady always says no buying which turns into ooo have you seen that on so and so's table lol, hopefully i won't spend as much as i did at ERAC last year but we'll see....


----------



## cornmorphs

i dont think i could go to any show and not buy something lol


----------



## Moosey

Palmanda said:


> You are doing better than me......I will have to ask the missis for some pocket money........:notworthy:


same here! now all i need is a missus :lol2:


----------



## LEXCORN

> Original post by *leejay*
> i will be there looking for female corns that will breed next year i have a few males that need loving





> Original post by *Palmanda*
> I dont suppose anyone is taking an adult female butter Motley to barking???


.......not many wanting the impossible then! 

Well, 

We will be there, table downstairs.

Some stunning 2007 Yearlings will be available.

Our 2008's have not, yet, hatched so will be ready a little later. 

See zee website. :whistling2:

See y'all there.......

Lex


----------



## dmrich

Is anybody bringing any American Green Treefrogs (particularly a female) and Reed Frogs (Spotted, Argus and Marbled)?


----------



## Andy b 1

i went to basildon and didnt buy anything...this time i have more than £10 in my pocket so i think i will have to buy a few things


----------



## mr dolittle

Guys I Will Be Going Travelling From Cardiff So Will Have Space In My Car Just Want A Petrol Donation Thats All Let Me Know


----------



## secuner

im going & ark reptiles are going, they have a table and will be bringing a few of their leo morphs


----------



## Dale42

i should be going if i can get some cash i am after a bci and a female leo and maybe some thing else if i have the money, i proberly be going on my own tho as my girlfriend 1 wont want to come and 2 will have a go at me for being there hours, 3 comeing put with loads of animals and no money :lol2:


----------



## SSamm

I will be there. Will be bringing any snakes people are intrested in aswell.


----------



## Essex_Nick

I'll be at this one. Its 3 days after my bday so may well treat myself to a few things. :2thumb:


----------



## exoticsandtropics

how much do columbian rainbow boas usually go for at shows?


----------



## tomsdragons

im going, so look out for me, il be giving out my card to tables that i like....

and il have about £1000 to spend on next seasons leo's!..
cant wait, im going with AlisonM/ Gary and possible another person..


----------



## tricky

anyone know if its likely there will be male yellowbelly royals there?

thanks


----------



## Trice

exoticsandtropics said:


> how much do columbian rainbow boas usually go for at shows?


athravan is going but she won't hav e a table but can meet her the night before?


----------



## fatbloke

*...*

are not long to go now 
spend
spend 
spend


----------



## Andy b 1

ive only got £53 now!!


----------



## Venomous Poison

I'm coming with the lovvvvely Miss Moose


----------



## Andy b 1

Woop!!


----------



## freekygeeky

is it easy to get to with a car and is their parking?
annnddd is there a website for it or?


----------



## Deans On Toast

I'll be there! I'll probably get lost on the trains, but i'll be there!


----------



## Fill

Deans On Toast said:


> I'll be there! I'll probably get lost on the trains, but i'll be there!


I'll be there too! I'm sure we'll be ok mate!


----------



## Moosey

Venomous Poison said:


> I'm coming with the lovvvvely Miss Moose


:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:



Deans On Toast said:


> I'll be there! I'll probably get lost on the trains, but i'll be there!


:O awesome 



Phil1988 said:


> I'll be there too! I'm sure we'll be ok mate!


NOWAIII!!! does this mean i get some of the gingery goedness that is Phil?:flrt:


----------



## Fill

MissMoose said:


> NOWAIII!!! does this mean i get some of the gingery goedness that is Phil?:flrt:


There's a high possibility


----------



## Vase

Anyone know if there is likely to be any Yemen Chams at Barking? or if there has been before?

: victory:


----------



## Moosey

Phil1988 said:


> There's a high possibility


 
YAAAAAYYY!!!:no1::no1::no1:


----------



## NBLADE

Vase said:


> Anyone know if there is likely to be any Yemen Chams at Barking? or if there has been before?
> 
> : victory:


 
yea, every yr there has been some there, so should be some this year, they normally have a few baby panthers as well, 

last yr i saw quite a few baby chams, and a few adult females and males as well


----------



## Vase

Awesomeness :no1: Dont suppose you remember roughly how much they were?


----------



## NBLADE

Vase said:


> Awesomeness :no1: Dont suppose you remember roughly how much they were?


 
baby yemens were around 35 i think, cant remember the adults, 
i may have seen an adult female for 75, but cant remember lol


----------



## wohic

Vase said:


> Anyone know if there is likely to be any Yemen Chams at Barking? or if there has been before?
> 
> : victory:


 
I will have some 8 week old babys there. :whistling2:


----------



## Andy b 1

Vase said:


> Anyone know if there is likely to be any Yemen Chams at Barking? or if there has been before?
> 
> : victory:


wohic will have some chams for £30


----------



## fatbloke

*...*

will any1 be having ne fwc there ?????????


----------



## Andy b 1

fwc??


----------



## Trice

Andy b 1 said:


> fwc??


False water cobra


----------



## The Fool

poizon said:


> i looked it up and its actually a lot simpler than that, train to liver pool stret, then to fenchurch, then to barking, so only two trains to get there. and the station is only like a 2 min walk to the show, nice and easy


You are welcome to do that but you understand it isnt that simple right? 

You have to walk to Fenchurch Street. Okay it isnt far - but its a pain when you could just take a train!
You caaaaaaan just do what was suggested earlier, get off at Chadwell Heath, cross the road and take either a 62 or a 368 to Barking. 

I'd do that!


----------



## Andy b 1

ahh yeah how could i miss that one lol

ive seen a few for sale around but dont know anyone with one going to barking


----------



## Trice

freekygeeky said:


> is it easy to get to with a car and is their parking?
> annnddd is there a website for it or?


Easy to get there.
Parking is pants. You'll be driving down the road trying to find a place to park


----------



## The Fool

freekygeeky said:


> is it easy to get to with a car and is their parking?
> annnddd is there a website for it or?


Parking is a problem in Barking, 2 big car parks just got built on. And the venue is opposite a particularly grotesque area. I wouldnt even park a sack full of crap there. 
Plenty of places in neighbouring areas. 
I'd personally drive to Upney and park there on a local street and take a tube 1 stop. But i guess i am familiar with the area!


----------



## Blazin

ill be there! ill have about 15+ leos, hatchlings, juvies and a few adult males.
Ill also have some rankins dragons :2thumb:


----------



## Vase

wohic said:


> I will have some 8 week old babys there. :whistling2:


Awesome! Where do I sign up? :mf_dribble:


----------



## wohic

Vase said:


> Awesome! Where do I sign up? :mf_dribble:


pm me if you would like to reserve one


----------



## Vase

pm sent : victory:


----------



## Trice

Blazin said:


> ill be there! ill have about 15+ leos, hatchlings, juvies and a few adult males.
> Ill also have some rankins dragons :2thumb:


You got a table mate?
Pm me your mobile number, so i can phone you. Then come over to your table, and spirit away some of your leos.


----------



## Blazin

Trice said:


> You got a table mate?
> Pm me your mobile number, so i can phone you. Then come over to your table, and spirit away some of your leos.


lol  ill be upstairs incase ya wanna stop by.


----------



## Trice

Blazin said:


> lol  ill be upstairs incase ya wanna stop by.



Number?


----------



## jag160605

Blazin said:


> lol  ill be upstairs incase ya wanna stop by.


 
I should be there also Dan, i've booked the day off work sooo just need some pennies to spend now, be good to finally meet you mate


----------



## Trice

I don't work sats or sundays any more. Plus i only live around the corner to the show. So no doubt you'll see me.


----------



## Blazin

Kk wicked. jag - u never replied to my email. did you get it?


----------



## jag160605

Never got 1 mate


----------



## Fill

Greg can't wait to meet me :2thumb:


----------



## Moosey

Phil1988 said:


> Greg can't wait to meet me :2thumb:


apparently he's ironed his superman y fronts especially


----------



## PRS

I shud b comin looking for inverts c u guys there


----------



## Ailurus

i shall be there, i went last year as well. but this time i will be on my own, getting the train. 

anyone selling any hatchling Gargoyle Geckos? or any age Crested Geckos, especially adult males. 

how do i get from the barking underground station to the show?


----------



## declanjr

anyone know if there will be any baby burms or retics 

declan


----------



## Moosey

The Gecko King :) said:


> I shud b comin looking for inverts c u guys there


you'll probably see me looking longingly at T's i cant afford :lol2:


----------



## The Fool

Ailurus said:


> i shall be there, i went last year as well. but this time i will be on my own, getting the train.
> 
> anyone selling any hatchling Gargoyle Geckos? or any age Crested Geckos, especially adult males.
> 
> how do i get from the barking underground station to the show?


Barking underground to the show is easy. 

Put your stab vest on, and leave the station turning right. When you get to the bottom of the hill (its pedestrianised half way down) turn left at the bandstand. Walk past the cop shop,and past Vicarage Field shopping centre. Keep walking and its down that road. As long as you are heading for the diabolical high rise Gascoigne Estate you are headed the right way 
Must take about 5 mins to walk from the station.


----------



## Trice

Goat said:


> Barking underground to the show is easy.
> 
> Put your stab vest on, and leave the station turning right. When you get to the bottom of the hill (its pedestrianised half way down) turn left at the bandstand. Walk past the cop shop,and past Vicarage Field shopping centre. Keep walking and its down that road. As long as you are heading for the diabolical high rise Gascoigne Estate you are headed the right way
> Must take about 5 mins to walk from the station.


The show is on this big round-a-bout type place. In the middle of the roundabout is Lidls the shop. If you see that shop. you know you're there


----------



## The Fool

Whats the pub called,the closed one there?!?!?! 
You remember the really rough place with the painted wooden front just before you get to Movers Lane and the bridge over the railway??


----------



## wheaty5

anyone going 2 be taking supergiants and giant leos???????

preferably patternless albinos or just albinos


----------



## declanjr

anyone know if there will be any baby retics there???


----------



## Dave-Flames

Trice said:


> The show is on this big round-a-bout type place. In the middle of the roundabout is Lidls the shop. If you see that shop. you know you're there


 
if you make it that far:lol2:


----------



## PSGeckos

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO table but we are going to have alook 

If you spot us come and say hi


----------



## sahunk

might be going will have to convince my dad!


----------



## The Fool

I hope you all have your stab vests and chain mail hired. 
Its gonna be a corker. 

PS any stragglers do yourself a favour - be out of town centre by 6 at latest


----------



## chris s

me and ian kerr will be there, sharing a table with 2 other blokes not that i've really got anything to sell lol.

should get some rfuk name badges or somthing so we know who each other are lol


----------



## Denis

*???*

How do you gat a table. Do u have to be a member? how do u become one? lol


----------



## repkid

Could someone give me the postcode for it as my dad said i can go for about 2-3 hours. Oy yeah and look out for a small blonde boy and if you see one then ask them if theyre r megabrad 666 lol.


----------



## wohic

Denis said:


> How do you gat a table. Do u have to be a member? how do u become one? lol


 
no you dont have to be a member. I think that the tables are all booked now though.


----------



## poizon

Goat said:


> You are welcome to do that but you understand it isnt that simple right?
> 
> You have to walk to Fenchurch Street. Okay it isnt far - but its a pain when you could just take a train!
> You caaaaaaan just do what was suggested earlier, get off at Chadwell Heath, cross the road and take either a 62 or a 368 to Barking.
> 
> I'd do that!


yeah thats true but then i could just get a train straight from liverpool st so i may just do that i think


----------



## cornmorphs

wohic said:


> no you dont have to be a member. I think that the tables are all booked now though.


yeah they were boooked a long time ago.


----------



## Andy b 1

sonia, do u wanna meet me dan and bex in town to get the train?


----------



## The Fool

poizon said:


> yeah thats true but then i could just get a train straight from liverpool st so i may just do that i think


Hammersmith & City Line generally (i say generally, most dont - some do) dont go further than Whitechapel on a weekend. Be best off to change at Aldgate East/Whitechapel and jump on District Line. Or get off National Express at Stratford, Jubilee to West Ham, and then decide on District Line or C2C from there


----------



## poizon

Andy b 1 said:


> sonia, do u wanna meet me dan and bex in town to get the train?


yeah can do, might as well as we all going anyways, have to let me know what time.

you lot decided what way your going yet?





Goat said:


> Hammersmith & City Line generally (i say generally, most dont - some do) dont go further than Whitechapel on a weekend. Be best off to change at Aldgate East/Whitechapel and jump on District Line. Or get off National Express at Stratford, Jubilee to West Ham, and then decide on District Line or C2C from there


 
there is a train that goes straigt to barking, we were on it thurday when we were in london, hen how comes i know about it :lol2:

see now everyone keeps saying all these different ways, your just trying to confuse me arnt you? :lol2:


----------



## dazdaraz

dazdaraz said:


> i wud b goin but i gotta wrk that day :bash:
> n i get sundays of aswell (gay)
> 
> i think all the others r too far for me aswell
> bloody hell no luck for me
> 
> 
> daz


 
hey its daz again
gone bak to mw old job now
woo hoo
so big chance i will b goin now
yaaaaaaaaay
:2thumb:
daz


----------



## byglady

look forward to seeing you there

come and have a chat please


----------



## wohic

I would just like to say that if anyone says 'i saw you at the show but was not sure if i should come over and speak' this year i am gonna hunt them down and put ice cubes in their ears next year. :lol2:
I dont bite, i will have a table downstairs , and should have a tshirt with wohic on it...so come and say Hi !


----------



## poizon

byglady said:


> look forward to seeing you there
> 
> come and have a chat please


 
oo i'm defo gonna be at your table at some point, i know i have spoken to you before at a couple of shows, and you alwys have such lush leos, lol i'm always depressed to walk away without them all! lol




wohic said:


> I would just like to say that if anyone says 'i saw you at the show but was not sure if i should come over and speak' this year i am gonna hunt them down and put ice cubes in their ears next year. :lol2:
> I dont bite, i will have a table downstairs , and should have a tshirt with wohic on it...so come and say Hi !


:lol2: i'm one of those s peep who never go up to peep as never sure if i should, . . . . . i'm to shy really (plus i tend to be in a permenant complete state of oblivion :lol2


----------



## wohic

poizon said:


> :lol2: i'm one of those s peep who never go up to peep as never sure if i should, . . . . . i'm to shy really (plus i tend to be in a permenant complete state of oblivion :lol2


 
well you had better say hi this year missy !


----------



## poizon

wohic said:


> well you had better say hi this year missy !


 
:lol2: i'll try, but i'm so damn oblivious even with a tee with your name on i still would miss ya :lol2: 


ooo what ya selling?


----------



## repkid

Is there a postcode for the location as then I can get a map of where to go?????
Thanks Brad


----------



## wohic

poizon said:


> :lol2: i'll try, but i'm so damn oblivious even with a tee with your name on i still would miss ya :lol2:
> 
> 
> ooo what ya selling?


#

I will have, baby Yemen Chams, baby Vittikin Dragons, florida king, albino belglades rat, a coupe of corns, breeding pair of bulls,a couple of crested geckos, an adult blue tongued skink (although he may sell pre show) and possibly a few odds and ends equipment wise.


----------



## Andy b 1

wohic said:


> I dont bite


awwww


----------



## JustThisGirl

Oooh I didn't know where it was but Im going now!


----------



## poizon

wohic said:


> #
> 
> I will have, baby Yemen Chams, baby Vittikin Dragons, florida king, albino belglades rat, a coupe of corns, breeding pair of bulls,a couple of crested geckos, an adult blue tongued skink (although he may sell pre show) and possibly a few odds and ends equipment wise.


 
ooo i shall defo be having a lookie then


----------



## Andy b 1

popizon, becca didnt return my pm 

what time ya wanna meet in town?


----------



## repkid

I think this is a map of it.

Streetmap.co.uk- search results

Streetmap.co.uk- search results


----------



## poizon

Andy b 1 said:


> popizon, becca didnt return my pm
> 
> what time ya wanna meet in town?


hmmm well what time does it start? 


aww maybe she aint seen your pm yet?


----------



## Andy b 1

10 i think 

wanna get there early-ish i spose


----------



## poizon

yeah defo as a things can sell quick at shows, pref wanna get there for when it opens, not sure how much time to allow to get there though


----------



## Blazin

*Rankins dragon babys*

Heres a few of the rankins dragons ill be taking to the show


----------



## poizon

Blazin said:


> Heres a few of the rankins dragons ill be taking to the show


 
aww look how cute they are, if only i had the houseing and equiptment, and space . . . . .


----------



## Blazin

well they are a fair bit smaller than beardies so for 1 or 2 in a wide 3 footer would be fine :whistling2:


----------



## xxsassyminxxx

I'll b goin and bringing ''snickers'' my cousin might too i'll pm her i'll put a sticky tab on me with username so u all know who i am x:devil:

Definately up 4 a pub meet and meal where we all gonna meet up we should all flood the place:whip:


----------



## Andy b 1

poizon said:


> yeah defo as a things can sell quick at shows, pref wanna get there for when it opens, not sure how much time to allow to get there though


take half an hour to get to liverpool street station by train

dont know the second train though


----------



## Twiisted

Without looking through 25 pages.... Can someone tell me if ppl are planning on meeting up anywhere after?

Its my birthday that weekend so im gonna trek up for it  ..


----------



## Grakky

I hate not driving, I don't understand how I get there, get back, go to the pub, bring animals back etc.


*cries*


----------



## NBLADE

Grakky said:


> I hate not driving, I don't understand how I get there, get back, go to the pub, bring animals back etc.
> 
> 
> *cries*


 
lol i like the barking and basildon shows, so close to me its nice and easy lolol


----------



## Andy b 1

NBLADE said:


> lol i like the barking and basildon shows, so close to me its nice and easy lolol


again i find myself wholeheartedly agreeing with nblade :lol2:


----------



## NBLADE

Andy b 1 said:


> again i find myself wholeheartedly agreeing with nblade :lol2:


 
well dont go making a habit out of it lol 

i'm sure we will find something we dont agree on soon enough lol


----------



## Andy b 1

NBLADE said:


> well dont go making a habit out of it lol
> 
> i'm sure we will find something we dont agree on soon enough lol


hmmm well weve both had ash in our houses.... cant be much we dont agree on :lol2::lol2:


----------



## poizon

Andy b 1 said:


> take half an hour to get to liverpool street station by train
> 
> dont know the second train though


 
yeah i'm not sure either, but way trains have been lately prob best to leave like 3 hours before :lol2:


----------



## pixie_bex

Its pretty simple.......

Train from Chelmooooooooooooo to Romford then Bus from Romford to Barking, Or Train from Romford to Upminster then Upminster to Barking.

Should take about hour and a half WHOOP job done!


----------



## poizon

pixie_bex said:


> Its pretty simple.......
> 
> Train from Chelmooooooooooooo to Romford then Bus from Romford to Barking, Or Train from Romford to Upminster then Upminster to Barking.
> 
> Should take about hour and a half WHOOP job done!


 
buuut, there is a train from liverpool st straight to barking


----------



## Grakky

NBLADE said:


> lol i like the barking and basildon shows, so close to me its nice and easy lolol





Andy b 1 said:


> again i find myself wholeheartedly agreeing with nblade :lol2:


 
well fubar you both! 

just rub it in, HMMPH.


I'm soooooooo not buying anything off you now, *pokes tongue out*


----------



## PRS

Anyone bringing any inverts or hedgehogs, pm me plz.


----------



## rachel132002

completely pointless post because i didn't read above properly *tithead*


----------



## el_phantasmo

I'mmmmm gettin' excitimacated! Not long now!

People doin' badges? "RFUK - Username" stylee? If not then I hope some randoms slap me and say 'ello. I'm big but I don't bite. Well ... :blush:

Blazin - Tempted by them Rankins - how much you gonna be selling 'em for? 

Tempted to get another Royal too. My lil fella is really developing a character and some confidance now, bugger even hissed at me the other day when I went to put him back in, and he likes the new Indiana Jones movie!

Thing is I'd love a Axanthic, but I don't have hundreds to spend at the mo'!


----------



## darkdan99

I shall probably be there, just for the hello's and drinks lol .


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

we should be going, 

is anybody going to be selling amphibians, if so what you taking


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

el_phantasmo said:


> I'mmmmm gettin' excitimacated! Not long now!
> 
> People doin' badges? "RFUK - Username" stylee? If not then I hope some randoms slap me and say 'ello. I'm big but I don't bite. Well ... :blush:
> 
> Blazin - Tempted by them Rankins - how much you gonna be selling 'em for?
> 
> Tempted to get another Royal too. My lil fella is really developing a character and some confidance now, bugger even hissed at me the other day when I went to put him back in, and he likes the new Indiana Jones movie!
> 
> Thing is I'd love a Axanthic, but I don't have hundreds to spend at the mo'!


Would it be yourself that im travelling with? Along with Someboy?? Not long now!! :no1:


----------



## Grakky

I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie
I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie
I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie
I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie
I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie
I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie
I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie
I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie
I will ONLY get a beardie and a crestie


.....I'm trying anyhow! heehee


----------



## penfold

*barking*



churchy_jnr said:


> we should be going,
> 
> is anybody going to be selling amphibians, if so what you taking


im taking 2 cane toads 1 pixie frog 1 spotted salamander


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

penfold said:


> im taking 2 cane toads 1 pixie frog 1 spotted salamander


really looking for treefrogs, 

don't suppose you want another spotted salamander, i've got a adult female for sale


----------



## penfold

churchy_jnr said:


> really looking for treefrogs,
> 
> don't suppose you want another spotted salamander, i've got a adult female for sale


no thank you


----------



## rich-88

*royals*

hello evry1, im new 2 the shows and am well interested in goin.

can any1 tell me wat is the likelyness of gettin a royal if im there at opening time?

cheers


----------



## boaworld

is any table left?


----------



## Ally

Nope - they sold out a few weeks ago!


----------



## el_phantasmo

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Would it be yourself that im travelling with? Along with Someboy?? Not long now!! :no1:


Yup! I'm the poor guy that has to work with him! Not long indeed! Week and a bit! You looking at getting much?


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

el_phantasmo said:


> Yup! I'm the poor guy that has to work with him! Not long indeed! Week and a bit! You looking at getting much?


:lol2: Should be a good trip! Well..... im going to Hamm in sept, so in theory im saving money, and not buying any more snakes until then....... but..... never say never!!! :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

im not going to hamm, and should be bringing around £100 (plus train fare and rat pups money) to barking lol


----------



## Ailurus

anyone taking gargs or cresties? please pm


----------



## el_phantasmo

lol - I'd love to go Hamm, but the thing is I may be able to afford going, but I doubt I'd be able to get everything I wanted ... and I'd probably have to sell a kidney at that rate anyway!

Hoping for a couple of Beardies, maybe another Royal if I can find a morph I a:like and B:afford (Royal morphs are a tad expensive!) and I really, really must resist the bci's and bcc's!

I think £150 should do ... to start with. I so know I'll spend more!


----------



## Andy b 1

Andy b 1 said:


> im not going to hamm, and should be bringing around £100 (plus train fare and rat pups money) to barking lol


including train fare and rat pups money :bash: silly andy :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

whooop!!!! i have £100 to spend (excluding my rat pups and train fare moneys )


----------



## ian kerr

*barking*

got a table with matt rendle and nick bessant


----------



## Someboy

el_phantasmo said:


> Yup! I'm the poor guy that has to work with him! Not long indeed! Week and a bit! You looking at getting much?



Poor guy working with me..I don't think so other way round!!:lol2:

Will be a good trip to Barking and least can look at a good selection of snakes and lots of different morphs.

I think u will both come back with either snakes or beardies:whistling2:
:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Someboy said:


> Poor guy working with me..I don't think so other way round!!:lol2:
> 
> Will be a good trip to Barking and least can look at a good selection of snakes and lots of different morphs.
> 
> I think u will both come back with either snakes or beardies:whistling2:
> :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


Haha, im going to try and be good and not buy anything! Saving for Hamm (so i keep telling myself) :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

:up:.


----------



## nuggett5

ill be going. I would like to get a baby bd. one to go with my gg. is there any one er that have a few for sale?


----------



## declanjr

nuggett5 said:


> ill be going. I would like to get a baby bd. one to go with my gg. is there any one er that have a few for sale?


i'm sure there will be loads lol i want a crestie or two or three lol


----------



## dinoanddillon

*parking*

Hi is there any parking at the show do you have to pay and how much or is there any parking near


----------



## Terry

*Barking*

I am going


----------



## el_phantasmo

I so know I'll end up with Beardies and probably another python!!!! Then again I may see something random like another corn morph I want or more leos or a bci.

Yay!:2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs

dinoanddillon said:


> Hi is there any parking at the show do you have to pay and how much or is there any parking near


no idea on price, but there is a shopping centre not too far away


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

el_phantasmo said:


> I so know I'll end up with Beardies and probably another python!!!! Then again I may see something random like another corn morph I want or more leos or a bci.
> 
> Yay!:2thumb:


Good idea, you buy lots, i get the enjoyment of seeing it all, and i still get to save my money for Hamm!! :Na_Na_Na_Na: :lol2:

Seriously though, im giving myself a 1 snake limit for this show....... :whistling2:


----------



## Grakky

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Seriously though, im giving myself a 1 snake limit for this show....... :whistling2:


mines a three or four lizard limit, snakes are for Hamm 


well, maybe a teeeeeny little corn wouldn't matter too much :whistling2:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Grakky said:


> well, maybe a teeeeeny little corn wouldn't matter too much :whistling2:




Thats exactly what im worried about thinking!! :lol2:


----------



## Scaley

any1 know how much all day parking is in the multi-story? unless there is any where closer 2 park? (wiv out it bein on the street where i come bak 2 a car up on bricks!!!) :lol2:

just that im dropping off snakes aswell, so dont wana walk 2 far wiv them! :bash:

also, any1 taking albino burms? :2thumb:


----------



## pixie_bex

Andy b 1 said:


> whooop!!!! i have £100 to spend (excluding my rat pups and train fare moneys )


so this means your buying us a drink for a change right???? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ratboy

rich-88 said:


> hello evry1, im new 2 the shows and am well interested in goin.
> 
> can any1 tell me wat is the likelyness of gettin a royal if im there at opening time?
> 
> cheers


Pretty certain if you have some money


----------



## Trice

Scaley said:


> any1 know how much all day parking is in the multi-story? unless there is any where closer 2 park? (wiv out it bein on the street where i come bak 2 a car up on bricks!!!) :lol2:
> 
> just that im dropping off snakes aswell, so dont wana walk 2 far wiv them! :bash:
> 
> also, any1 taking albino burms? :2thumb:


I don't think there is multi-story parking closeby. Can't remember. 

You do know you're not allowed to take snakes into the show unless you have a table right?

Someone can correct me if i'm wrong. But i believe burms aren't allowed to be sold at shows any more?


----------



## kingsnake

*Barking Show*

There is a multi storey near to the show called Vicarage Field. There will be an animal creche at the show this year. 
Burmese pythons are being allowed this year PROVIDING that the size at time of sale does not exceed 6 feet. I think most people know by now how big these snakes can grow.


----------



## Scaley

kingsnake said:


> There is a multi storey near to the show called Vicarage Field. There will be an animal creche at the show this year.
> Burmese pythons are being allowed this year PROVIDING that the size at time of sale does not exceed 6 feet. I think most people know by now how big these snakes can grow.


 
thats handy wiv the creche! il b dropping them off 2 danezie out side hopefully anyway. i remember reading that burms were alowed this year if under a certain size, but as u say, id expect every1 knows how big a burm gets by now!!! i think all the snakes have 2 b labelled anyway 2 say how big they get and wen they were hatched etc...

is vicarage field the 1 off the lidle round-a-bout? :2thumb:


----------



## Andy b 1

pixie_bex said:


> so this means your buying us a drink for a change right???? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


of course miss pix, 1 min let me check my wallet, went to thorpe park today, spent a bit :bash:


----------



## Andy b 1

pixie_bex said:


> so this means your buying us a drink for a change right???? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


£95 left

got some money out of the bank earlier


----------



## kingsnake

*Winter whites*



Scaley said:


> thats handy wiv the creche! il b dropping them off 2 danezie out side hopefully anyway. i remember reading that burms were alowed this year if under a certain size, but as u say, id expect every1 knows how big a burm gets by now!!! i think all the snakes have 2 b labelled anyway 2 say how big they get and wen they were hatched etc...
> 
> is vicarage field the 1 off the lidle round-a-bout? :2thumb:


 
Yes - head towards the centre and you drive straight into it.


----------



## Scaley

kingsnake said:


> Yes - head towards the centre and you drive straight into it.


 
cheers!!! :no1:


----------



## Paul_MTS

I'll be there as the taxi driver with ratticus and v-dubs.

Where's everyone parking? On BRAS's web site it says Lido carpark or the multistorey.


----------



## Trice

Usually, if you drive down the road the show is on, you can sneak a park down there. The road it's on i think is parking restriction. But the road at the end of it isnt


----------



## Paul_MTS

Good stuff! Cheers, 

I'll be arriving first thing, so hopefully will strike lucky.


----------



## xyra

We may be coming along...in the middle of moving house & building a new fish room so not sure yet... Lots of cheap herps & beer afterwards does sound attractive though...


----------



## kingsnake

Wouldn't park in Lidl's. I've heard that they're clamping people after an hour or less. Spoil sports!!


----------



## Grakky

ooo, random thought, is there anywhere close by to get some munch?

the show goes through lunchtime you know, and I'll get hungry :lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1

Grakky said:


> ooo, random thought, is there anywhere close by to get some munch?
> 
> the show goes through lunchtime you know, and I'll get hungry :lol2:


buy something in lidl?


----------



## Anthony

I'm going & will be bringing some BRB's & Corns i have sold 

Can bring the below with me if arranged before hand :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/148903-cb08-brazilian-rainbow-boa-s.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/148866-cb08-corns-normal-hypo-lavenders.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/146074-adult-lava-het-ice-male.html


----------



## wohic

Grakky said:


> ooo, random thought, is there anywhere close by to get some munch?
> 
> the show goes through lunchtime you know, and I'll get hungry :lol2:


 
there is a cafe just round the corner.does a mean cooked breakfast


----------



## cornmorphs

wohic said:


> there is a cafe just round the corner.does a mean cooked breakfast


what time does that open>? lol


----------



## wohic

cornmorphs said:


> what time does that open>? lol


no idea but i would think it would be early...... we were eating breakfast in there before 9 last year


----------



## Grakky

wohic said:


> there is a cafe just round the corner.does a mean cooked breakfast


 
WONDERFUL

that's my food needs sorted. YEY. 


it's the day after tomorrow everyone, woopwoop


----------



## PRS

Yer cant wait grakky


----------



## Grakky

The Gecko King :) said:


> Yer cant wait grakky


 
you planning on buying stuffs? and if so what?


----------



## Andy b 1

ive got just over £100 to spend  the amount changes by the day, should get a bit extra for rat pups and train fare


----------



## Grakky

Andy b 1 said:


> ive got just over £100 to spend  the amount changes by the day, should get a bit extra for rat pups and train fare


 
aye I've got about £150

and at the moment that's only for a baby beardie, and £40 towards a crestie 
(lol the OH said he'd buy me one and so gave me the money to look after...I spent some :blush

so I should have a little teeny bit spare for summat else


----------



## Andy b 1

i want to buy a royal and a faunarium for my scorp do you know how much an 08 normal royal will be?


----------



## wohic

i have somehow manage to spend all my money before i even get there :lol2: (house snakes and a crestie)

I just hope you lot buy something off me so i can ay least treat myself to one thing i see when walking around :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## Grakky

Andy b 1 said:


> i want to buy a royal and a faunarium for my scorp do you know how much an 08 normal royal will be?


umm...not 100%
I'd say around £40-£50
but then it depends on CF or CB. do you mind CF?
plus at a show they may be a little cheaper, though how much cheaper I dunno. if you've got a hundred you'll definately be fine, and a faunarium is only going to set you back £5 - £15, depending on what size you want.



wohic said:


> i have somehow manage to spend all my money before i even get there :lol2: (house snakes and a crestie)
> 
> I just hope you lot buy something off me so i can ay least treat myself to one thing i see when walking around :whistling2::flrt:


what do you have again...I forget :blush:


----------



## wohic

Grakky said:


> umm...not 100%
> I'd say around £40-£50
> but then it depends on CF or CB. do you mind CF?
> plus at a show they may be a little cheaper, though how much cheaper I dunno. if you've got a hundred you'll definately be fine, and a faunarium is only going to set you back £5 - £15, depending on what size you want.
> 
> 
> 
> what do you have again...I forget :blush:


 
:lol2: just put it in my sig, probably forgot something though :blush:


----------



## Grakky

wohic said:


> :lol2: just put it in my sig, probably forgot something though :blush:


haha righty-ho then

*At BARKING I will Have* : 
*Crested gecko adults and hatchlings,* _how many, how much, how cute? :flrt:_

 lots of books and some equipment. - _will check those out for sure._

_so how do I find youuuuuu?!!_


----------



## PRS

Grakky i am picking up 3 scorps and 3 mantids and gonna look round maybe get a t, or more mantids,scorps.


----------



## Grakky

The Gecko King :) said:


> Grakky i am picking up 3 scorps and 3 mantids and gonna look round maybe get a t, or more mantids,scorps.


 
errmmm... yay?

lol

nah that's cool. Mantids and scorps are alright (at a safe distance)

it's Ts I can't cope with :lol2:


----------



## PRS

lol im new with ts they not bad lol, getting gambian spotted eyed mantis, and emperor scorps, then got a wedding after that gotta go to then, party in evening so I cant stay at barking that long


----------



## Grakky

The Gecko King :) said:


> lol im new with ts they not bad lol, getting gambian spotted eyed mantis, and emperor scorps, then got a wedding after that gotta go to then, party in evening so I cant stay at barking that long


 
aaah that's a shame, I'm probably going to be there until stupid o' clock, after having to go to the nearest bank to ask for a quick loan :lol2:


----------



## PRS

lol  im only bringing 100quid max to spend lol


----------



## biglad52002

im goin on the tube from hounslow west so if anyone wants to meet on the way somewhere gimme a shout
may be alone may have my cousin ill not know till friday night

cheers

Paul


----------



## wohic

Grakky said:


> haha righty-ho then
> 
> *At BARKING I will Have* :
> *Crested gecko adults and hatchlings,* _how many, how much, how cute? :flrt:_
> 
> lots of books and some equipment. - _will check those out for sure._
> 
> _so how do I find youuuuuu?!!_


 
The babys are 12 week old with some lovely tiger striping , stupidly cute and £50 each, i will have 3 of those, will also have a proven female adult for 150 a yearling female (not proven) for £100 may also bring a couple of others...not sure yet 

I will be downstairs and will have a black tshirt with wohic in orange front and back :lol2:


----------



## Grakky

wohic said:


> The babys are 12 week old with some lovely tiger striping , stupidly cute and £50 each, i will have 3 of those, will also have a proven female adult for 150 a yearling female (not proven) for £100 may also bring a couple of others...not sure yet
> 
> I will be downstairs and will have a black tshirt with wohic in orange front and back :lol2:


haha not hard to miss then eh? 

well, if you still have a 12 week old left when I get there, I'll have one off you


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Is there any cash points near by, or should i just bring plenty cash with me? : victory:


----------



## emma_fyfe

didnt know you were going, will see you there! you going to the meet after?


----------



## cornmorphs

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Is there any cash points near by, or should i just bring plenty cash with me? : victory:


must be nearby, its a town centre type area


----------



## sean k

*show*

hi is this show on the 5th of july or the 15th of jusly thanks.


----------



## cornmorphs

sean k said:


> hi is this show on the 5th of july or the 15th of jusly thanks.


this sat, 5th


----------



## bloodcorn

cornmorphs said:


> this sat, 5th


Yeeaahh can't wait :mf_dribble:

New snakies :lol2:


----------



## Vase

Does anyone know the postcode for the show by any chance? Without my mate TomTom I'll struggle!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

cornmorphs said:


> must be nearby, its a town centre type area


Oh thats ok, dont wana turn up and find out theres not one for miles!! Although il come with cash anyway. But you never know how much you'll need with these impulse buys!!! :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Vase said:


> Does anyone know the postcode for the show by any chance? Without my mate TomTom I'll struggle!


someone did post it on another thrad the same name


----------



## Paul_MTS

Ig11 7yl


----------



## sean k

*show*

hi is alyone on hear going to be selling any types of amphibians if so what types?


----------



## penfold

*amphibians*

hi ya we have 2 cane toads 1 pixie frog 1 spotted salamander: victory:


----------



## Rainbowmary

can some tell me what time the show is on, its my first show and i know where it is, but not what time its open lol , mary


----------



## Andy b 1

heyyy, it opens at 10 and finished at about 4 i think


----------



## quizicalkat

*yay - i'm going after all!*

:jump::jump::jump:

Thanks Julia:notworthy:


----------



## repkid

Vase said:


> Does anyone know the postcode for the show by any chance? Without my mate TomTom I'll struggle!


I typed ripple hall into google and then it came up with the address including the postcode.


----------



## repkid

I think this is the address

St Erkenwald Road
Barking
IG11 7YL


----------



## craig8989

is that deffinatly the correct address i cant find it anywhere! i dont wanna go to the wrong place lol. im getting a brb for my girlfreinds birthday. shes well excited lol


----------



## robglobe

All the details are here.
B.R.A.S | BRITISH REPTILE AND AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY


----------



## craig8989

Ripple Hall. Community Halls. Barking and Dagenham.


----------



## craig8989

the above has the address ans post code. found it at last lol


----------



## chris_wade

yay tomorrow people. excited?


----------



## purpleskyes

Cant wait just have to control the OH's spending :whip:


----------



## wohic

not looking forward to getting up at 4 to tub the animals and pack the car 

but Really looking forward to the show !!!!!


----------



## declanjr

wohic i will be coming to you on the intentions of your cresties lol i need to be quick tho as i think cresties will be on most people lists lol


----------



## bonsey

anybody travelling from s wales..........

cheers


----------



## Andy b 1

ermm spidergirl33 and ophydrys are asking for lifts from south wales. dont know if they have found one


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

For anybody who recognises me tomorrow, I hope they say hi!

I'll be browsing and chatting to people I know mainly.

With absolutely no intentions of buying anything, but I'm sure I could be easily persuaded by something spectacular!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> For anybody who recognises me tomorrow, I hope they say hi!


I wont recognise you, so il say hello now! :lol2: 

Cant wait for the show, will be my first rep show!!! :no1:


----------



## asm1006

Just a quick question Wohic is bringing my snakey back with her tomorrow but I am wondering if any kind person is comng past me at all-for the snakes final part of journey: victory:

I am not too far from Salisbury. xx (obviously will give petrol money)


----------



## Someboy

Early start for everyone!!! 

I am really looking forward to it also my first rep show!!:2thumb:

C u in the mornin shadow eyed....7AM:whip:

Safe journey everyone from wherever your coming from around the Country
:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


----------



## repkid

Hi

Could someone please tell me what the closest station is called and how far away it is from the location. Me and my dad are seeing wether we should drive all the way or get a train.

Thanks Brad


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Someboy said:


> Early start for everyone!!!
> 
> I am really looking forward to it also my first rep show!!:2thumb:
> 
> C u in the mornin shadow eyed....7AM:whip:
> 
> Safe journey everyone from wherever your coming from around the Country
> :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:


Someboy - you should be in bed by now, early start in the morning :whistling2: :lol2: Yup 7am, will be ready and waiting!!! :no1::no1:


----------



## Scaley

c u 2mora!!!!!! cant wait!!!!!!:2thumb::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Scaley said:


> c u 2mora!!!!!! cant wait!!!!!!:2thumb::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


Thats me done aswell i think! Good night everyone and see you all in the morning!!! Hope to meet lots of you!!! :no1::no1:


----------



## Andy b 1

see ya tomorrow guysss 

will be wearing a crappy little sticky label with 'andy b 1' on it and a little badge saying 'dirty whore' so if anyone sees me just grab me :lol2:


----------



## Scaley

im still drinking tennesse tea so look out 4 sum1 wiv blood shot eyes and holes in his ears!!! woop woop!!! :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## chris_wade

ok how about everyone who is going now quickly get a pic of yaelf in so we can recognise ya tomorrow


----------



## poizon

:lol2: everyone bring your umbrellas


----------



## Scaley

wot a night!!!:bash: very heavy head!!! :blush:

cant belive this shit*y weather!!! :devil:


----------



## chris_wade

well i have just woke up  set my alarm and went back sleep so not gonna bother going now/ all that way and probably most of the stuff will be gone  sucks.


----------



## Athravan

If anyone hasn't left yet and sees Trice tell him to text me?  Or better yet, if anyone has Trice's number can you PM me it because i've managed to lose it :lol2:


----------



## Athravan

Athravan said:


> If anyone hasn't left yet and sees Trice tell him to text me?  Or better yet, if anyone has Trice's number can you PM me it because i've managed to lose it :lol2:


Not to worry, sorted now


----------



## Greenphase

Damn i move house and now have no net so borrowing a mates connection and dont have the money to get there.Hope everyone has a great time at the show and will hopefully get to the next one.


----------



## Twiisted

Im missing it because im ill, Been collapsed on the sofa since 6am friday morning 

Had a big night out planned in london after too. So not fair


----------



## Essex_Nick

I have just got back from the show. Got there as the doors opened. It was very busy, but great to see so many different reps. I didnt recognise anyone off here, altho i was prob paying more attention to what was for sale. I ended up buying 2 royals and some other bits. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Paul_MTS

I have recently returned aswell, after a quick detour to Cold Blooded aswell.

Picked up a '08 Spotted Python Hatchling and a '04 male amazon tree boa.

Will get some pics up later.


----------



## sean k

*show*

i just got back as well i got a leo a leaf chameleon, and a big eyed tree frog and some bits and bobs and arfter that i went to cold blooded.


----------



## snakejed

i just got back from there after 3 hours of traveling but worth it i got 2 normal hognoses and an albino hog right result
:lol2:


----------



## Scaley

i stopped off for an all u can eat chinese but now im home. i picked up a *jampea dwarf retic!!!! *lets just say that the missus wasn't overly pleased!!! :whistling2:

wot a busy place tho!!! well stuffy in there as well. i had 2 get goin pretty quick coz i parked in lidel and they were clamping every1!!!!! :devil:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Seriously though, im giving myself a 1 snake limit for this show....... :whistling2:


Right, that seriously didnt work....... :whistling2:

Only got 6 though! :lol2:


----------

